# Need wall mount surrounds. Have sub/fronts/center/Onkyo SR805



## freezerbyrne (Sep 15, 2012)

I have an Onkyo SR805, HSU MK3, AV123 x-cs center, and 2 AV123 x-ls bookshelf speakers for the fronts. The other 4 Bookshelf speakers are to big and need others for surrounds. I used LCD tv mounts to mount the booshelves on the walls in my other house. I don't have a theater room anymore and these are to big to mount on the wall in my current living room. So I need options to put smaller wall mounts speakers. Any opinions/options would be appriciated.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved your thread to the Home Audio Speaker forum. I would hope you'd get some responses here. :T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I really like the Axiom QS8 V3's. I feel that the design really lends to encompassing the listener into the experience. Additionally they have a small profile overall and really fit in nicely to small spaces.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

There's no indication of your budget or room size, so our suggestions maybe be hit-or-miss, but a few others to consider might be the KEF T101 and T301. Thin, sleek and virtually flat. All good qualities for a wall mount surround.


----------



## freezerbyrne (Sep 15, 2012)

theJman said:


> There's no indication of your budget or room size, so our suggestions maybe be hit-or-miss, but a few others to consider might be the KEF T101 and T301. Thin, sleek and virtually flat. All good qualities for a wall mount surround.


My living room is 20'x18' and opens to the kitchen in the back of the living room to the right. Looks like I will have to attach the rears and if I get sides to the ceiling and angle them. I'll try and get a pic and post.


----------



## freezerbyrne (Sep 15, 2012)

freezerbyrne said:


> My living room is 20'x18' and opens to the kitchen in the back of the living room to the right. Looks like I will have to attach the rears and if I get sides to the ceiling and angle them. I'll try and get a pic and post.


Budget is approx $500 or so


----------

